# Dunnage Work Bench



## Dziadek1 (Dec 7, 2013)

So while I had some time doing another router planing project this managed to get finished.

The entire work bench is made of shipping dunnage boards planed then glued up with all-thread reinforcement rods placed internally. I left it natural for now as it was intended as a fishing rod building bench and preferred not to use urethane.

I really love the finished products from wood. Its just a natural thing to have around and has a sense of peace to it.

Project #2 done, ahh! A thanks to all who participate here, I have learned and progressed from you.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Chris
Nice job using recycled material you did a great job,good-looking bench


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great job Chris.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I agree with those above, Great job.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

well done, a hero of mine, Sam Maloof, well he started making furniture from Dunnage, so you too may finish up in The Oval Office with a President sitting at one of your workbenches. N


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

Very nice. Helps me want to get into the shop today


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi Chris
Very nice bench- I built one similar about 30 years ago also from dun age and it has lasted well. I'm going to pull the top off one of these days and run it thru the drum sander and refinish it. Your bench looks a lot nicer than mine.
Dennis


----------



## John Bradshaw (Sep 12, 2010)

*Very Nice.*



Dziadek1 said:


> So while I had some time doing another router planing project this managed to get finished.
> 
> The entire work bench is made of shipping dunnage boards planed then glued up with all-thread reinforcement rods placed internally. I left it natural for now as it was intended as a fishing rod building bench and preferred not to use urethane.
> 
> ...


Your bench looks real nice and will be a great assistant to your work.

John Bradshaw


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Chris, Welcome to the Router Forums! That is a very nicely executed bench and quite material-wise, as well. I have some benches made for custom work that I built in a similar manner. I've found that counterbored holes enable me to have "all thread" rods that are _*individually snugged-up*_ to the main group (this helps to keep the joints tight). If you want a finish that looks nice and completely soaks into dry wood you may want to consider mineral oil - sold in any drugstore. You can try it on a test piece and determine if you like it before you commit to the entire bench.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

That is some pretty good looking dunnage. Well done.


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

Great looking bench. Great way to make good use of material as well.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

What's the size of the bench, and where'd you get that nice dunnage? Most I ever see is roadkill quality hardwoods.


----------



## Dziadek1 (Dec 7, 2013)

mgdesigns said:


> What's the size of the bench, and where'd you get that nice dunnage? Most I ever see is roadkill quality hardwoods.


Roughly 2'X7' and height about 3'. Check your local steel manufacturing facilities. These are generally used once or twice and the flatbed truckers like to get rid of them. Most of the time their next haul is something completely different.

The company I worked for at the time had an over abundance and would have to pay to have them hauled off. We were originally taking them for firewood.

Thanks for all the warm comments. Onward to building our dreams!


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice, thanks for posting and the the ideas on dunnage.


----------



## Peter Harrison45 (Aug 26, 2013)

*dunnage*



Dziadek1 said:


> Roughly 2'X7' and height about 3'. Check your local steel manufacturing facilities. These are generally used once or twice and the flatbed truckers like to get rid of them. Most of the time their next haul is something completely different.
> 
> The company I worked for at the time had an over abundance and would have to pay to have them hauled off. We were originally taking them for firewood.
> 
> Thanks for all the warm comments. Onward to building our dreams!


G'day from Australia, sorry but can you explain the meaning of " DUNNAGE " i'm not familiar with that term, nice table by the way with the threaded rod, suppose it negates the use of clamps in the glue up??


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Peter Harrison45 said:


> G'day from Australia, sorry but can you explain the meaning of " DUNNAGE " i'm not familiar with that term, nice table by the way with the threaded rod, suppose it negates the use of clamps in the glue up??


Dunnage is a shippers term. The wood from crates, or any wood; more specifically in this case it's the wood placed under steel. After 2-3 uses or so they get thrown away. That usually cost the shipping co $. Dunnage has a broad meaning. Pallets may even be in considered dunnage. Under steel, it gives room for the forklift forks or cables to be slid under and out from the object easily.

PS if you are considering using dunnage, getting a good metal detector is highly recommend. You don't want to hit hidden metal with your new $75 bit. It tends to ruin your day.:'(


----------



## Peter Harrison45 (Aug 26, 2013)

*COOL lol*



Daikusan said:


> Dunnage is a shippers term. The wood from crates, or any wood; more specifically in this case it's the wood placed under steel. After 2-3 uses or so they get thrown away. That usually cost the shipping co $. Dunnage has a broad meaning. Pallets may even be in considered dunnage. Under steel, it gives room for the forklift forks or cables to be slid under and out from the object easily.
> 
> PS if you are considering using dunnage, getting a good metal detector is highly recommend. You don't want to hit hidden metal with your new $75 bit. It tends to ruin your day.:'(


No worries i work with alot of Pallet material , made wine racks and garden furniture and just about to start on some garden potting benches, i'd never heard of the term " Dunnage " i would think though that the wood on long hauls on a truck after a few runs would just about be ruined, i get most of my pallet wood where i work, my company just stacks it , uses alittle and chucks the rest { i'm in Heaven } 
leaving company soon but i'm sure mates will float a few pallets my way when needed .
thanks for the new word in my vocab " Dunnage "


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Chris
I was a job supt and built a school where all the structural steel came on flat bed trailers and the steel was on 3/3 dunnage 8' long. Some how it was very clear oak.
Now a son of a neighbor hauls rebar and brings dunnage from all the trucks to his dad for fire wood. I pick some of the clear out ,then surface 4sides with old jointer knives and let air dry for a couple years. Works out well as the neighbor takes all my shop scrap in return.
Dennis


----------



## Jeanette M. (Jan 22, 2014)

very nice job an good looking boards. My husband always has to laugh at me when I turn something upside down to get a "better" look at the wood! lol


----------



## Dziadek1 (Dec 7, 2013)

So I decided to listen to you folks and put some finish on it. I used Watco Danish Oil, In Dark Walnut. Finality speaks!

Looking forward to the next project.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Great top, Chris! I'm jealous... 

Otis; I like that idea on the individual nut per rod per piece concept. You can stop assembly at any time, once you've got your latest piece snugged up.


----------



## pathfinder027 (Mar 14, 2015)

Great idea to recycle old dunnage. I just got a Delta thickness planer from my neighbor, and he used it to recycle the wood from old oak pallets to make tables. I'll try some of those tips.


----------



## John Bradshaw (Sep 12, 2010)

When you resurface your work bench, cut a top out od 1/4' hardboard to top it off. Then all you needto do is change th top whenever you want.

John Bradshaw [email protected]


----------



## Dziadek1 (Dec 7, 2013)

Brother John said:


> When you resurface your work bench, cut a top out od 1/4' hardboard to top it off. Then all you needto do is change th top whenever you want.
> 
> John Bradshaw [email protected]


Nice idea, I will be doing that for the rough jobs.


----------

